# Aftermarket LED tail lights in US..?



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

its a risky road i have heard it fits for people and then they dont fit. becarefull


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

They fit... however, you will need to be willing to splice into your brand new factory wiring. I have not personally done this for the sole reason of price.


----------



## SippinSoCo (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats what I figured. The whole wiring thing is something I never really wanted to mess with. Sounds like I'm just better off waiting for some to be produced here in the US. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Always a safe plan........thats what im doing.! its worth it



SippinSoCo said:


> Thats what I figured. The whole wiring thing is something I never really wanted to mess with. Sounds like I'm just better off waiting for some to be produced here in the US. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If I had the money to toss around I'd buy a set and make a plug and play harness... but I'm broke as an old joke.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mercedes tailights lol. I would never, last thing i want is for someone to tell me im trying to look like a Merc.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Will these lights ever be produced in the US?! What would it take to make them plug in play for the Cruzes here in the states? Are there any companies in the US that will or have tried to do it?


----------



## hatefire (Apr 17, 2012)

read my post in the how to section, it can be done, it takes patience. I think they look great


----------

